#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  How to fix file corruption errors in PowerPoint 2010?

## gangway

Dear Sirs, one of my colleagues often gets a bug in PowerPoint 2010 and as a result he loses a lot of slides that he has prepared. The error is not very clear to us. I suspect this may be due to a file when I tried to reinstall office 2010 and yet the error persists. 
Any ideas? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------

